# De Rosa vs Ferrari (exclusivity)



## vision (Sep 14, 2008)

De Rosa makes about 7000 bikes per year, while Ferrari
will be making 10000 cars this year...


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

vision said:


> De Rosa makes about 7000 bikes per year, while Ferrari
> will be making 10000 cars this year...



Like your comparison! If DE ROSA has made approx 7000 a year since forming the company (which I doubt, as he wouldn't be making that many a year at the start of production) Then thats only 378,000 frames in total De Rosa frames made, EVER!! Under half a million, now that's exclusivity....
:thumbsup: 

Also I was wonder if De Rosa are Ferrari, what is Colnago? I think Pinarello are Lamborghini for sure. Maybe De Rosa are a combination of Ferrari, Maserati and Lamborghini, the best of both worlds? It bothers me....


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Bob,

sInce Colnago makes bikes for Ferrari we can say that Colnago equals Ferrari in cars 
I would say that Pinarello is Alpha Romeo or Maserati in best case and De Rosa is Lamborghini more than others. Both are rare, exclusive, well known, no compromise, no bs, race ready, 100% italian.


----------



## vision (Sep 14, 2008)

MERAKMAN said:


> Like your comparison! If DE ROSA has made approx 7000 a year since forming the company (which I doubt, as he wouldn't be making that many a year at the start of production) Then thats only 378,000 frames in total De Rosa frames made, EVER!! Under half a million, now that's exclusivity....
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Also I was wonder if De Rosa are Ferrari, what is Colnago? I think Pinarello are Lamborghini for sure. Maybe De Rosa are a combination of Ferrari, Maserati and Lamborghini, the best of both worlds? It bothers me....


I've heard these three bike companies described as the 'big three'.
The bicycle companies are very different to the automakers mentioned because
the they are still owned and operated by their founders, that's important IMO.


I think Colnago has the biggest profile so I'd say that it's equivalent to Ferrari.
De Rosa and Pinarello are like Lamborghini 

Bianchi are like Alfa Romeo, they make nice bikes but are a little too common


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Agreed De Rosa is a Lamborghini (or even a Pagini?) Colnago the Ferrari and Pinarello Lambo too... with some Maser in them. 

I'm becaming increasingly obsessed with whether DE ROSA's are genuinely 'Made in Italy'. I may even have to visit the factory one day for a sneaky peek. I think I may need help..


----------



## De Rosa UD (Apr 13, 2008)

Colnago is rather a Rolls Royce or Jaguar XJ (or Maserati Quattroporte to stay in Italy): soverign style of ride feeling and not the absolutely most technically modern vehicles. 

Pinarello is like Alfa Romeo or modern Ferraris with "manettino": aggressive modern styling, comes with innovations that will be spread through the market the following years.

De Rosa is rather like older Ferraris or Paganis. Very artfully made vehicles, only very few beeing made, sometimes not perfectly manufactured (De Rosa AND elder Ferraris!) but built with heart and soul. very direct aggressive steering..

Thomas

P.S.: will make a factory visit to la famiglia De Rosa next year. have a good relationship to german distributeur.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

De Rosa UD said:


> Colnago is rather a Rolls Royce or Jaguar XJ (or Maserati Quattroporte to stay in Italy): soverign style of ride feeling and not the absolutely most technically modern vehicles.
> P.S.: will make a factory visit to la famiglia De Rosa next year. have a good relationship to german distributeur.


I've ridden a C40 and agree with you on the plush, comfortable feeling it gives, but in the past I've prefered stiffer feeling frames. Now I'm getting abit older, a Rolls or a Jag's ride sounds more appealing....:idea:


----------

